# Keta Diablo's WHERE THE RAIN IS MADE - Paranormal Shapeshifter



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

Check out the five-star reviews on Amazon Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Where-Rain-Made-ebook/dp/B0041847FG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299504204&sr=8-1

Where The Rain Is Made has won numerous awards under these categories: Top Book of the Month, Recommended Read, Reviewer's Choice Award. Recently Where The Rain Is Made has been nominated for a BOOKIE AWARD by Authors After Dark under the BEST Ebook of 2010 Category.

Read the reviews on Amazon. I think you'll love this paranormal/timetravel/shapeshifter book featuring Native American hunks! RATED: Erotic Romance

* * *

*Where The Rain Is Made *WON Best Book of the Month at Happily-Ever-After Reviews by reader voting poll. WOOHOO!

Read the fill review here: http://hea-reviews.blogspot.com/2010/09/review-where-rain-is-made-by-keta.html

Snippet: "I highly recommend this very unique and special book to all book lovers. It's complex, with so many layers. Meko was an honorable man, patient to a fault with his wild-cat of a mate. Cesca was torn from day one, hated the violence around her, but knew she would always love her dark warrior. I loved their relationship. When I first picked up this book, I thought "what a silly name for a book", now I get weepy eyed just saying the words and know there couldn't have been a better choice. Great job, Keta Diablo This book will stay with me for a long time to come." _Happily Ever After Reviews_

Now, aren't you just a little curious why I chose the silly title? Find out here on http://www.amazon.com/Where-Rain-Made-ebook/dp/B0041847FG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2

Don't forget to watch the NEW Video with the haunting Native American music from Sacred Spirits http://www.youtube.com/user/KetaDiablo?feature=mhum

Have a great weekend everyone,









* * * 
Here's the link to my *New* Video trailer for _Where The Rain Is Made,_ my latest paranormal time travel release. I choose some very haunting music from a Native American album called Sacred Spirits. It is haunting, but so is the book, and fits the story perfectly

*WATCH VIDEO HERE: *
http://www.youtube.com/user/KetaDiablo?feature=mhum

Thanks so much and I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! Keta
http://ketaskeep.blogspot.com[/url


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Keta, and congratulations on your books!

We invite you to use your book covers as your avatar and have links to your books and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

*Where The Rain Is Made* by Keta Diablo
Publisher: Decadent Publishing
Genre: Historical, Erotic, Paranormal Romance​









BUY HERE: http://tinyurl.com/37oepsy

Link Recommended Read & 5 Star Review! http://tinyurl.com/2atlq77

Summary: A decadent-looking savage has captured Francesca DuVall and her brother, Marsh. Now she must spend every waking moment planning an escape. However, she didn't count on the powerful draw of desire interfering with her scheme in the camp of the brutal Cheyenne dog soldiers. Ethan Gray is a curator at a national museum . . . most of the time, but when he travels through time to help his beloved People he becomes Meko, leader of the most revered and feared tribe of the plains. Although their worlds are decades apart Meko can't resist the dark beauty he kidnapped during a raid. He has many battles to fight but none he wants to win more than the one that will capture Cesca's heart forever. From the windswept plains of Colorado and the harsh life of a Dog Soldier to the placid life of a curator their love was fueled by passion and kindled by destiny.

*Snippet* of Review. Read Full Review through link above:

Ms. Diablo has created a tantalizing story in Where The Rain Is Made and I can't wait to find out more about these characters. I hope that this is the first book in the series. HINT! HINT! If you're looking for a heartfelt, compassionate, adventurous story that's sensual, yet informative and eye opening in regards to the Cheyenne culture, then Where The Rain Is Made is the book to read. I will definitely recommend it to my friends.
*
Rated 5 Ravens and a Recommended Read by The Blackraven!*

*MEKO from WHERE THE RAIN IS MADE:*
[imghttp://1.bp.blogspot.com/_z97Otb9hcK0/THmmdYJAMLI/AAAAAAAAAa0/bnw-dVhPlnM/s320/Meko200by300.jpg[/img]


----------



## vminniti (Aug 26, 2010)

best of luck


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

The Blog Tour for Where The Rain Is Made continues in September. Be sure to stop by and leave a comment to be eligible to win a isof the book. September 13th - Bitten By Paranormal Romance, www.bittenbyparanormalromance.com

Here's what Leilani Loves Books had to say on her review blog about Where The Rain Is Made:

"Diablo has set herself high on my list of authors." After finishing, I was tempted to go back and read it again. I look forward to more of her work. Though, I'm not sure if it can top Where The Rain Is Made."

More information about the book here: http://tinyurl.com/37oepsy

BUY Where The Rain Is Made ON KINDLE: http://tinyurl.com/26utwg3

Follow my erotic romance blog: Keta's Keep, http://ketaskeep.blogspot.com


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

Wonderful ending to my ten day blog tour for Where The Rain Is Made:

Thanks so much for taking a look at the latest review for WTRIM, a paranormal/time-travel/shapeshifter. Can we say black raven?

Happily Ever After Reviews
Where The Rain Is Made chosen as Book of the Month & Recommended Read here. Read the review & stop in please! http://tinyurl.com/264xfy2

*
5 Tea Cups and a Recommended Read! *

I must applaud Keta Diablo for the research, time, and commitment she put into Where The Rain Is Made. At first I was overwhelmed by the terminology and names presented in the first chapter, but I am so glad I kept reading. The book takes a sharp turn once Meko and Cesca meet, and I was pulled into Keta Diablo's world until the last page.

I compare the reading of this book to watching an epic movie. I was transported, walked amongst the Cheyenne people, smelled, saw, tasted, and felt everything they did. As much as I never wanted the experience to end, I was also eager for the unlikely couple to find their HEA.

Cesca is a white settler, living with her father and brother. When Indians raid their camp, killing her father and many others, they are taken away as captives. Despite her internal fears, especially for her younger brother, she is feisty and strong on the outside. This fearlessness draws the attention of Meko, a time traveler that lives in two worlds from the power of the raven.

One of my favorite characters was the old woman, Brown Wing. With her broken English and brutally honest personality, her genuine love for Meko, Cesca, and The People, shows. The love story was beautiful and there was certainly more than one. Besides the relationship between Meko and Cesca, the two white captives fall in love with the Cheyenne people as they see a new side to the stories they were told all their lives.

This book will open your eyes to the harsh realities of the past, the injustices, and the beauty of the Cheyenne people. You'll laugh, you'll cry, and your heart will break in so many ways. There is some brutal imagery, but also such care to detail that I forgot I was reading.
*
I highly recommend this very unique and special book to all book lovers. I*t's complex, with so many layers. Meko was an honorable man, patient to a fault with his wild-cat of a mate. Cesca was torn from day one, hated the violence around her, but knew she would always love her dark warrior. I loved their relationship, even if I wanted to pull my hair out at times due to Cesca's stubbornness.

When I first picked up this book, I thought "what a silly name for a book", now I get weepy eyed just saying the words and know there couldn't have been a better choice. Great job, Keta Diablo! *This book will stay with me for a long time to come.*

Keta Diablo
http://www.ketadiablo.com

Meko from Where The Rain Is Made


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

New Video for Where The Rain Is Made
Shapeshifter/Time-travel/Native American Romance






http://www.amazon.com/Where-Rain-Made-ebook/dp/B0041847FG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2"

Where The Rain Is Made up for *Book of the Month.* Vote at Happily-Ever-After Reviews: http://hea-reviews.blogspot.com/p/best-book-contest_30.html

Snippet of Review from Happily-Ever-After Reviews:

"I highly recommend this very unique and special book to all book lovers. It's complex, with so many layers. When I first picked up this book, I thought "what a silly name for a book", now I get weepy eyed just saying the words and know there couldn't have been a better choice. Great job, Keta Diablo This book will stay with me for a long time to come." Happily-Ever-After


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

Where The Rain Is Made WON Best Book of the Month at Happily-Ever-After Reviews by reader voting poll. WOOHOO!

Read the fill review here: http://hea-reviews.blogspot.com/2010/09/review-where-rain-is-made-by-keta.html

Snippet: "I highly recommend this very unique and special book to all book lovers. It's complex, with so many layers. Meko was an honorable man, patient to a fault with his wild-cat of a mate. Cesca was torn from day one, hated the violence around her, but knew she would always love her dark warrior. I loved their relationship. When I first picked up this book, I thought "what a silly name for a book", now I get weepy eyed just saying the words and know there couldn't have been a better choice. Great job, Keta Diablo This book will stay with me for a long time to come." Happily Ever After Reviews

Now, aren't you just a little curious why I chose the silly title? Find out here on http://www.amazon.com/Where-Rain-Made-ebook/dp/B0041847FG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2

Don't forget to watch the NEW Video with the haunting Native American music from Sacred Spirits http://www.youtube.com/user/KetaDiablo?feature=mhum

Have a great weekend everyone,









*KETA"S KEEP,* http://ketaskeep.blogspot.com


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

*BOOK Give-Away this week at this blog below:*
*FREE *copy of Where The Rain Is Made

Pearls Cast Before a McPig BLOG
http://mcpigpearls.blogspot.com/2010/10/where-rain-is-made-review-and-giveaway.html

Where the Rain is Made by Keta Diablo (ebook)
Buy *Where The Rain Is Made *here on KINDLE: goo.gl/Ua3W

*
What did I think of it:
I absolutely loved this story.* It paints a rich and vivid picture of the Dog Soldiers and their way of life, fitting this history into the story in such a way you learn a lot about the Dog Soldiers without being lectured. I really liked how Diablo doesn't try to turn the Cheyenne into 'noble savages' as sometimes happens in romance, but how she writes them with both their good and bad sides, making them more real and recognizable this way.

The romance and action in this story are well balanced and fit together perfectly, weaving a bittersweet love story that's not just about Cesca and Meko, but about a whole way of life. The one thing I could say against this story is that I would have loved to read more from Meko/Ethan's point of view as he's a very cool and intriguing character and I'd have loved to read a bit more about what makes him tick. I really hope Diablo decides to continue this series as I for one will surely read any sequel.

*Why should you read it:
It's a powerful love story set in a really intriguing environment*

Follow KETA'S blog to learn more about her latest releases: http://ketaskeep.blogspot.com


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

Follow link to *Where The Rain Is Made *on KINDLE: http://www.amazon.com/Where-Rain-Made-ebook/dp/B0041847FG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2

*Where The Rain Is Made *has been nominated for a Bookie Award by the Authors After Dark group. I'm very honored and pleased to have been nominated and thank AAD for the nomination. Read below! Voting begins in November.








​
* * *

As Convention Director for the AAD event, I'm happy to present to you all the nominations for 41 categories for the first annual bookie awards! Now the Bookies from this moment onward will be handled by our Bookie 
Awards staff. Both are readers and attendees and have agreed to give their time to make this a fair and impartial ballot. Voting begins in November, so shall we... get to the good part? Ok then...

Nominated for Bookie Award by Authors After Dark
Ebook Novel 2010:

Nisey's Awakening by Dakota Trace
Table for three/Lainy reese,
Slave To Pleasure, Eliza Gayle
Beyond Eden by Kele Moon
Conquering India - Melissa Schroeder
*Where the Rain is Made, by Keta Diablo*
Comfort Food by Kitty Thomas

Follow Keta's Erotic Romance Blog to stay up to date on the nomination and her current releases!
http://ketaskeep.blogspot.com


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

*Where The Rain Is Made* Nominated for Best E-book Novel by Authors After Dark and . . .

Two new reviews from readers on Amazon KINDLE

*A Great Historical Paranormal Romance!!!,* November 2, 2010, By M. Vander "PNR Junkie" 
Wow, wow, and WOW..this book was great!! I also loved the characters that Keta created for this book. Anyone who is looking for a wonderful historical romance with a paranormal twist should definitely check this one out, you will not be disappointed! Five Stars!

* * *
*One of the best books I have read in a long time!, *October 31, 2010, MOM2JAKENJACK (HOUSTON, TX, USA)
I just finished this book and all I can say is wow! I absolutely loved this book, it was rich in character and history you can't help but really feel the emotions the characters go through. Highly recommend and will have to put Keta Diablo's other books in my to be read pile, I can't wait. Five Stars! 

* * *
My latest Erotic Romance Where The Rain Is Made (Paranormal-Shifter) has been nominated for a Bookie
Award by Authors After Dark. I'm thrilled and honored whenever one of my books is up for a big award.

VOTING STARTS IN NOVEMBER. I can't ask anyone to vote for Where the Rain Is Made unless you've read the book (HINT - HINT). So please get your hands on a copy.

*AVAILABLE in KINDLE:*
http://www.amazon.com/Where-Rain-Made-ebook/dp/B0041847FG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2 

Decadent Publishing: http://tinyurl.com/2ft4pnv 

About Where The Rain Is Made:
After a decadent-looking savage captures Francesca DuVall and her brother Marsh, she spends every waking moment planning an escape. She didn't count on the powerful draw of desire interfering with her scheme while in the clutches of the brutal Cheyenne Dog Soldiers.

Ethan Gray is a curator at a national museum . . . most of the time. When he travels through time to help his beloved People he's Meko, leader of the most revered and feared tribe of the plains. Their worlds are decades apart and yet Meko can't resist the dark beauty he kidnapped during a raid. Violent battles loom on the horizon, but there's only one he must win at all costs - the capture of Cesca's heart forever.

From the windswept plains of Colorado and the harsh life of a Dog Soldier to the placid life of a curator, their love was fueled by passion and kindled by destiny.

* * *
READ BELOW --

As Convention Director for the Authors After Dark event, I'm happy to present to you all the nominations for 41 categories for the first annual bookie awards! Now the Bookies from this moment onward will be handled by our Bookie Awards staff, both are readers and attendees and have agreed to give their time to make
this a fair and impartial ballot.

Voting begins in November, so shall we... get to the good part?

Nominations for Ebook only Novel:

Nisey's Awakening by Dakota Trace
Table for three/Lainy Reese,
Slave To Pleasure, Eliza Gayle
Beyond Eden by Kele Moon
Conquering India - Melissa Schroeder
*Where the Rain is Made, by Keta Diablo*
Comfort Food by Kitty Thomas

* * *
FOLLOW Keta's Erotic Romance Blog for Voting Updates!
http://ketaskeep.blogspot.com 

* * *


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

*Where the Rain is Made *- Review 
Keta Diablo

*My rating: 5 of 5 stars*

Sue Roebuck, Amazon Reader

I have never been interested in reading about the history of Native Americans before, but Ms. Diablo has just changed my mind with her novel "Where the Rain is Made". It will appeal to everyone who loves romance and Native American History.

Ethan Grey is a curator at a Native American Museum in present-day Washington where he lives a rather lonely life, for most of the time. On occasion he's "called" by his ancestral spirits to lead his people - the most dangerous and respected tribes of the Plains. And so he becomes a time "wanderer", transforming into Meko, a painted, decadent warrior of the fierce-fight-to-the-death Dog Soldiers.

One of the homesteads his warriors invade belongs to Francesca DuVall's father. He is scalped but she and her brother are kidnapped. Meko cannot resist this "she-cat" and thanks to her, her brother is saved. After feisty struggles, Cesca's heart is taken by Meko (and who can blame her - he's probably the greatest hero to come out of the romance genre since Mr. Darcy). He may be fierce, severe, brave and strong, yet he displays the gentleness and loving that Cesca cannot resist. They are kindred spirits.

There is savagery in this book which could affect the faint-hearted, but it comes from both sides of the struggle - Native Americans and Whites alike - yet there is such heart-rendering scenes that readers will be wiping tears from their eyes.

Besides the romance, which at times is stingingly hot, Ms. Diablo has researched her subject thoroughly, thus providing a fascinating glimpse into this period and its legends which could well have been forgotten otherwise.

This is the type of book you won't want to finish, so savour every page while it's there. I'm not going to reveal the ending, but Ms. Diablo now has the material (and great idea) for a fascinating sequel, and if she keeps the same characters, she cannot fail. *She has won numerous awards and nominations for best e-book of 2010 which I believe she richly deserves.*

WHERE THE RAIN IS MADE ON KINDLE:
http://www.amazon.com/Where-Rain-Made-ebook/dp/B0041847FG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

NEW REVIEW - Another FIVE STARS!

Through the Holidays and until December 31st, *WHERE THE RAIN IS MADE* has been reduced by the publisher: Find it here on KINDLE TODAY: http://www.amazon.com/Where-Rain-Made-ebook/dp/B0041847FG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1292313943&sr=8-1

READ FULL REVIEW: http://singletitles.com/?p=5236










*SINGLE TITLES REVIEWS WHERE THE RAIN IS MADE:*

"Romance that transcends time is what you will find in the pages of Where the Rain is Made by Keta Diablo." 
Ethan Gray leads a double life. He is an assistant curator at a national museum and he is a traveler through time. As a traveler, he helps his People as Meko, the leader of the Cheyenne dog soldiers. It is as Meko that he takes a captive that will change his life forever. Francesca DuVall spends her days plotting escape for herself and her brother Marsh, but she cannot seem to escape the desire that she feels for Meko. Her world is so different from the violent world that is Meko's life that they cannot help but clash. Love, though, has other ideas and no matter how far apart they are, love is the bridge that will keep them together.

*
Where the Rain is Made* is a tale that will immerse you in another time. It is so well written that you will feel as if you are with the people and experiencing their lives. Set in a period which resulted in their near annihilation, Where the Rain is Made will make you realize that not only are there two ways of seeing things but also understanding each other and giving each other justice would have lead to something better.

Francesca and Ethan had a love that nothing could stop, not even time. Even though they came from more than two worlds, it is love that will help them find their way. How romantic is that!! Beautifully written, Keta Diablo has penned a tale that defines what love and romance are all about. You don't want to miss *Where the Rain is Made*.

•	Decadent Publishing
•	Reviews
•	September 2010
About the Book: 
Genre: time travel 
ISBN: 978-1-936394-12-8 
Page Count: 236 
Reviewer: Elise


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

*Two New Reviews for Where The Rain Is Made*

5.0 out of 5 stars A FANTASTIC BOOK,December 21, 2010
By 
Melissa (Long Island NY) - See all my reviews
This review is for: Where the Rain is Made (Kindle Edition)

This is a fantastic book. The author did a lot of research into the history and the culture of the Dog Soldiers. The book was full of action, romance, and I could feel the characters emotions throughout the story. The way time travel was incorporated in the story was believable and and worked very well with the storyline. It was a page-turner and I could not put it down. (Reviewed by Eileen Melissa's Mom)

* * *

5.0 out of 5 stars *Diablo Does Not Disappoint*, December 18, 2010
By 
Tess Fisher-Ritchie (Las Vegas, NV) - See all my reviews

Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

This review is for: *Where the Rain is Made* (Kindle Edition)

A friend recommended this book to me and while I am not usually the 'romantic' type this novel was surprisingly enthralling. Ms Diablo has a way of taking the subtleties of human interaction and exposing them with an intense gleam of sensual emotion. She has a unique presence and gift for story telling like I have rarely seen. I picked it up and couldn't put it down. Buy it, you won't be disappointed. I will be going through Ms Diablo's library and choosing another, and that if nothing else is my thumbs up!


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

Read 19- five star reviews on Amazon KINDLE: http://www.amazon.com/Where-Rain-Made-ebook/dp/B0041847FG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

*New Review for Where The Rain Is Made from AMAZON Reader*

My sincere thanks! Oh, and bring kleenex.

5.0 out of 5 stars Hold on to your heart, you may loose it., December 30, 2010

By lovestodive (Athens, GA) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

This review is from: Where the Rain is Made (Kindle Edition) 
Every once in awhile a book will come along that will touch you on a different level, this was one of those books for me. I won't bother with a synopsis of the book; it's been done in other reviews.

The story is one of the heartbreak of the American Indians and the power of love. Love not just between a man and a woman, but the love of siblings, the love of family and the love of a culture. The scenes are so well written I found myself seeing the sites of the village, smelling the smells, feeling the pain and sharing in the triumphs. Throughout the story there are other characters we meet and get to know as well as the main characters, Ethan Gray/Meko and Cesca.

I found myself actually weeping during some parts of the book, not crying, not teary eyed but out and out weeping. I don't want to give the impression that this is a sad book, it isn't, it is a beautiful love story. There is pain, war, celebration, passion and a love for all ages woven throughout this book. I would deeply recommend anyone read this book that is interested in the American Indian culture and loves a good love story. I hope a sequel will come out; I would love to find out what happens to the rest of the people we met.


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

Check out the five-star reviews on Amazon Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Where-Rain-Made-ebook/dp/B0041847FG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299504204&sr=8-1

Where The Rain Is Made has won numerous awards under these categories: Top Book of the Month, Recommended Read, Reviewer's Choice Award. Recently Where The Rain Is Made has been nominated for a BOOKIE AWARD by Authors After Dark under the BEST Ebook of 2010 Category.

Read the reviews on Amazon. I think you'll love this paranormal/timetravel/shapeshifter book featuring Native American hunks! RATED: Erotic Roamance


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Happy to see you here, Keta.


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

Nominated for a "BOOKIE AWARD" by Authors After Dark for the *BEST E-novel 2010* *WHERE THE RAIN IS MADE *is now on the best-seller list on Kindle in Historical Romance. We're at #44! Woohoo!

*"A paranormal/Shapeshifter/Time travel that will leave you breathless." says Loves Romance Reviews!*

Read the 20 five-star reviews for Where The Rain Is Made on KINDLE: http://amzn.to/ev0I3Y
*










BLURB:*
A decadent-looking savage has captured Francesca DuVall and her brother Marsh. Now she spends every waking moment planning an escape. She didn't count on the powerful draw of desire interfering with her scheme while in the clutches of the brutal Cheyenne Dog Soldiers.

Ethan Gray is a curator at a national museum . . . most of the time. When he travels through time to help his beloved People he's Meko, leader of the most revered and feared tribe of the plains. Their worlds are decades apart and yet Meko can't resist the dark beauty he kidnapped during a raid. Violent battles loom on the horizon, but there's only one he must win at all costs - the capture of Cesca's heart forever.

Join me on facebook where I give books away every week! Keta's facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/KetaDiablo.Author


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

New FABTASTIC Review on Amazon for Where The Rain Is Made
From The Bookish Snob Blog

Read Full review here: http://amzn.to/ev0I3Y

Snippet of Review: * * * * *(Five Stars - "This Book Left Me Breathless")

Oh. My. Gosh. _Where The Rain Is Made_ left me speechless. This was one of those reads where it leaves a lasting impression and you're grateful for the chance to have read it. I'd finished reading another story by Keta in her Kissed From Beyond anthology and loved it, so when this book came highly recommended, I jumped at the chance to review it. I went in expecting a fun read with some heat and passion. What I wasn't expecting was to find an epic tale of love, one that stole my breath and amazed me at every turn. I still choke up thinking about it and feel Keta deserves a standing ovation. I love it when the author delivers a well written romance but when they go that extra mile - adding powerful details to the story - I can't thank them enough. I read to be moved, to have my heart touched so if you're like me, this is a story you MUST read.


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

*Read a sample of WHERE THE RAIN IS MADE HERE: *

[URL=http://www.kboards.com/sample/]http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B0041847FG[/url]

Kindle US: http://amzn.to/ev0I3Y
Kindle UK: http://amzn.to/ijYPge


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

Where The Rain Is Made is now available to lend on the KINDLE program. If you're a PRIME member, please consider borrowing Where The Rain Is Made.

*Nominated for Bookie Award by Authors After Dark
*Nominated for Best Romance of the Year by Deep in the Heart of Romance

45 -- Five Star Reviews

Here on Kindle: http://amzn.to/ylR4gy

Thanks so much, Keta
http://ketaskeep.blogspot.com


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

ketadiablo said:


> Where The Rain Is Made is now available to lend on the KINDLE program. If you're a PRIME member, please consider borrowing Where The Rain Is Made.
> 
> http://ketaskeep.blogspot.com


Yeay! I'm going to do more than consider it.


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

New Cover and New Reviews for _*Where The Rain Is Made*_










Available on Kindle here: http://amzn.to/IbhDnG -$2.99 Full Length Novel*

About Where The Rain Is Made:
Nominated for Bookie Award by Authors After Dark.
Nominated for Best Romance of the Year by Deep In The Heart of Romance
35+ Five Star Reviews
Recommended Read, Top Reviewer's Pick, Book of the Month

A decadent-looking savage has captured Francesca DuVall and her brother Marsh. Now she spends every waking moment planning an escape from the camp of the brutal Dog Soldiers.

Ethan Gray is a curator at a national museum . . . until he travels through time to help his beloved People. In the Cheyenne world he's known as Meko, leader of the most revered tribe of the plains.

Cultures and hearts battle, violence and death haunt the road ahead, but when kindred souls collide, anything is possible. From the windswept plains of Colorado to the placid life of a curator, their love is fueled by passion and kindled by destiny.

Seven New Five Star Reviews on Kindle from Review Sites and Readers *

Terrific Combination of Passion and History May 3, 2012
By Patricia Altner
Format:Kindle Edition
While the novel Where The Rain Is Made has a lot of passion it also has a gripping, original plot not to mention well wrought characters. Ethan Gray is a time wanderer chosen by the Sacred Council of the modern world to take the knowledge he has gained in his studies of the Cheyenne and return to the mid 1800s when his people faced so much danger from the whites and had suffered so much at their hands.
That was a difficult, often brutal world. In graphic prose the author shows the difficult, tenuous life of the Cheyenne, demonstrates their point of view and the reasons for their hatred of whites. She does this without blinking. The brutality whites and Cheyenne are capable of is not ignored.

In a raid by Meko (Ethan's name in the past) and his fearsome Dog Soldiers where many are slaughtered, he captures two prisoners, the beautiful Cesca and her young brother Marsh. It is through the lives of these three characters that the story is told. Cesca balks at becoming one with the tribe, but eventually acquiesces to her new life. Young Marsh finds the transition easier and wishes to go through the grueling ordeal that will allow him to join the Dog Soldiers.

Meko faces a conundrum. His stay in the past can end at any time the Council decides, but he has fallen deeply in love with Cesca, and she eventually returns those feelings. Meko has vowed to find a way for them to be together although the odds against two people from different time periods is all but impossible.

Where the Rain Is Made is an edgy, compelling story. It tells a very solid tale - one rooted in history.

READ THE OTHER REVIEWS AT THE KINDLE LINK ABOVE


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

Amazon Reader loves Where The Rain Is Made:

Two years after I published Where The Rain Is Made, the wonderful reviews are still coming in. Here's a snippet of the * new * one you can read in full on the Kindle page for WHERE THE RAIN IS MADE.*

SNIPPET:*
Due to Ms. Diablo's storytelling I wanted to learn more of the Cheyenne and dog soldiers. She pulled me in with vivid descriptions and intense scenes. She made my heart break reading about their history and their devotion to family. I felt like I was transported back into time and was living on the plains with these great people.

_*Where the Rain is Made is rich in detail. You can almost see and taste the scenery with Ms. Diablo's descriptive and well written words. *_You are immersed into the dog soldier's world and transported into the exciting and frightening life of the People. While this is a lite paranormal read, I still considered it time well spent; time that was enjoyed and will hold a place in my heart. The People are now a part of me and I thank Ms. Diablo for sharing their rich but tragic existence with me.

WTRIM on KINDLE: http://amzn.to/IbhDnG[/url
Thanks so much for reading! Keta


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

Good evening all,

*WHERE THE RAIN IS MADE* has three new FIVE-STAR reviews this week. I hope you'll go to the Kindle page, read the reviews and pick up your copy. If you read this time-travel, shifter novel, please leave a review.

Snippets from the New Reviews:

"Ms. Diablo's characters are well-defined, often humorous in their set ways, sometimes fearsome, but always real and HUMAN. Not once did I wish for the pace to change or for a different outcome! I was there, in each scene, I could smell the air, feel the heat, hear the sounds of battle." 5 Stars!

"*Where The Rain Is Made* is every bit as excellent as these other reviews say. It's clear extensive research went into bringing life among the Cheyenne of the late 1800s into vivid reality." Five Stars

"Read *Where The Rain Is Made*. You don't want to miss it. Make sure you have a free evening, because you'll want to finish the entire book before putting it down." Five Stars

* Nominated for Bookie Award by Authors After Dark.
* Nominated for Best Romance of the Year 
* Book of the Month - Black Raven's Café
* Top Recommended Read - 3 Professional review sites


You can find the book here on KINDLE: http://amzn.to/13tR4Ha

Thanks for reading and have a great weekend! Keta
Keta's Keep Romance Blog: http://ketaskeep.blogspot.com


----------

